# Which recovery?



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey all,

I just picked a Thunderbolt on Tuesday and have rooted it and am currently just using the Revolutionary CWM v.4.0.1.4 recovery that I got when I rooted it. Is it safe to stick with this or should I use another recovery? What do you guys recommend? Thanks in advance!

Side note: Switched to this from my Bionic and within two days I've already messed around with 4 different roms, I missed my old Incredible, especially unlocked bootloaders! HTC > Motorola


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am using 4ext and its awesome. Full touch, shows time, battery percent and charges. I can also turn off phone and charge without phone turning on by itself.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> I am using 4ext and its awesome. Full touch, shows time, battery percent and charges. I can also turn off phone and charge without phone turning on by itself.
> 
> Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk 2.


+1

Find it in the market

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Just to throw it out there I use Twrp

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I use 4ext. I started a thread on this same topic awhile ago if you're looking for more opinions, it's titled "alternate recoveries" and is about a page down from this thread.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I'm gonna try out 4ext can someone give me the link to it? I've looked for it in the play store but am not sure which it is exactly? Thanks again!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skidoo03 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I'm gonna try out 4ext can someone give me the link to it? I've looked for it in the play store but am not sure which it is exactly? Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Here

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ext.recovery.control

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive been on CWM on both my bolts, never had any problems so never had a reason to go elsewhere.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

4ext rocks!

Sent from my HTC Mecha with Tapatalk 2 Beta


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

TWRP.

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------

